
What Venezuelan savers can teach everyone else - ss2003
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/07/21/what-venezuelan-savers-can-teach-everyone-else
======
reacharavindh
As a tangent to this story, it'd be a good idea to save your cash in different
currencies as well. All your savings are in USD? What if the value of USD goes
bust because of something that the Orange buffoon does?

